# favourite bass lure



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

hey everyone
with the up and coming wivenhoe comp i am going to buy a few lures on ebay and shops
whats your fav bass lure?
Ango


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

well, given i've only ever caught 1 good fish from an impoundment, and it was on this lure;










i guess it's my fav


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Jackall TN60 or Mask VIB mate, 
cant go wrong,

some 1/2oz spinnerbaits are worth having as well.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

1/2 oz wonder wobbler :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Don't believe Ezra that lure won't catch you anything. There is only one gay elton john loving bass in Wivenhoe and he's caught it already!!!!!!


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks guys, keep 'em coming people
Ango


----------



## johono8 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have only fished small streams but everytime i have used the kokoda bats they have been lethal.they are a surface lure that walks across the surface and they look like a cicada. good luck johono


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Surface lures are no good at Wivenhoe, seriously, don't waster your time.


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Ango, I've only ever caught one bass and at 52cm it was a pretty good start. It fell victim to an SX40 305 colour red with black stripes. Hoping to get into a few more bass in October when myself and a few mates are spending a weekend on the Shoalhaven river.








Cheers
Wayne


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

ive got all my bass on the sx40
sx40 ftw  
Ango


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Tilsan Bass is a pretty handy lure slow trolled around weed beds and drop offs...

cheers

Mick


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Have been hitting Wivenhoe a bit of late and the good old Jackall TN70 in Ayu or Pearl Ayu have been doing the most damage for me.

Have been getting Bass in the range of 42cm to 53cm. Pic attached of a 50cm model caught on an TN70 in Ayu colour.

Pete


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

troutfish said:


> well, given i've only ever caught 1 good fish from an impoundment, and it was on this lure;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

thanx guys but how do you work a jackall?
ango


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Feral Katz...purple
Smiling Jacks Raw Prawn...purple
Scorpions...purple
Manns...purple
etc....purple

There may be some sort of common theme in the above. If they have a splash of red on the throat you have found the perfect bass lure.


----------



## deadlydave (Nov 20, 2007)

HI
Have caught a few bass with different lures,the jackall tn60 or tn70's good but expensive ,the river2sea tungsten vibes ,similiar to a jackall but cheaper and the el cheapos from kmart or bigw the capricorn dancers
My favourite but would have to bethe megabass 2005 stepcat ,gold in colour only a shallow diver ,unlike the above,but is excellent for catching bass and have also caught a few mangrove jacks with it 
regards Dave


----------

